# Installing Drip Edge (Cap) over Barge Board



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Got myself some nice Azek Barge Board to be installed on the front of the house. I have 2 pieces to lay down. 1st - 1x8, 2nd - 1x4 (this goes on top of 1x8 to make a nice look). My house is turned sideways (narrow lot) and the gable end is on the front of house. I have ordered some aluminum drip caps that will wedge under the shingles and extend over both 1 inch edges (2 inch total) of the barge boards. I plan on cutting back the aluminum a bit, so not to cover to much (maybe 1/2 inch) of the 4 inch face of the 2nd board.

Now for the question. When installing the drip edge under the shingles, how to I secure it? There are 3 layers of shingles on this house, so I'm thinking I need to fold back a little and drive a screw or nail through the aluminum to secure it to the roof. Wondering if there are any other suggestions?

Pic attached for visualization. Thanks all!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you have enough shingle overhang?


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

There is probably about 3-4 inches shingle overhang. Should I flash the top of the building paper? Is Tyvek Straightflash ok to use for that?


----------

